# Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb



## Annett (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie es so ist in der wärmeren Jahreszeit... man findet vielleicht doch mal die Zeit, sich abends draußen hin zu hocken und würde gern dabei an einem kleinen, kontrollierbaren Feuerchen sitzen.
Nebenbei könnte man einige (für den Kamin zu dünne/zu viele) trockene Zweigen mit beseitigen.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wir suchen einen brauchbaren und bezahlbaren Feuerkorb oder eine entsprechend große Feuerschale. 

Was habt Ihr so daheim stehen und was für Erfahrungen habt Ihr damit gemacht? 
In den Baumärkten sieht man ja einiges stehen, aber die Preise sind teilweise etwas... :shock


----------



## wkremer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo Annett,

meine Feuerschale habe ich als Angebot im Baumarkt gekauft,
ziemlich stabil und für meine Ansprüche ausreichend groß ca. 50cm ø.
Das ganze gabe es für 49,95 Euronen.
Kauft man ja nicht alle halbe Jahre neu, ab und zu reinigen
und wenns sein muss mit feuerfester Farbe streichen.
Einfach mal in die Prospekte gucken und etwas abwarten können.


----------



## Gunnar (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo Annett.

  Wir zu Hause haben eine Schale in der Schale!
  ...Warum?? Ja die ersten Brandversuche mit nur einer Feuerschale waren für die Riffelbohlen zu heiß!!! Aus diesem Grund haben wir noch eine zweite ohne Griffe usw. besorgt, Steine als Abstandshalter in die erste gelegt und die zweite Schale oben drauf.  ....und so gehts den Riffelbohlen wesentlich besser.
 
  Mit dem feuerfesten Farben ist das so eine Sache. Verbrennt man direkt in einer Schale Holz, so wird diese irgendwann rosten, da die Temperatur einfach zu hoch ist. Dann muß man wieder Farbe auftragen.  Da zwischen unserer ersten und der zweiten Schale ein "HOHLRAUM(Luft)" ist, rostet unsere lackierte untere Schale nicht.

  Zu den Preisen kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich glaube so wie der Durchmesser, so der Preis-also 75cm Durchmesser= 75 Euronen


----------



## willi1954 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

such doch mal in der Bucht nach Klöpperboden

LG Willi


----------



## mägi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

hallo annett, 

mein tipp für einen feuerkorb. selbst ist die frau. im november 2011 habe ich diesen feuerkorb in einem winterkurs selbst hergestellt. ist mein lieblingsplatz am teich.

liebe grüsse aus der schweiz  mägi.


----------



## admh (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo,

wenn der Korb auf der Wiese stehen kann, dann mauere doch eine einfache Feuerstelle aus Pflastersteinen. Wir haben z.B. alte Ziegel verwendet und diese nur lose aufeinander gelegt.

Wenn ich im Sommer mit den Kindern im Zelt im Garten übernachte, dann bauen wir die Zelte um die Feuerstelle herum auf. Die Feuerstelle dient dann als Grillplatz.
Zu Ostern verbrennen wir darin den Buschrückschnitt vom Herbst.

VG Andreas


----------



## baddie (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hi, 

also einer meiner Kumpels hat mittig in seiner Tearasse einfach so einen Betonring von nem "Gulli" eingegraben. Da dann noch dieses "Laubfangteil" aus Metall drin und das ist eine urgemütliche Feuerstelle auf nem perfekten Höhenniveau wenn man ringsrum auf Bänken sitzt.
Ist nun schon seit 8 Jahren im Einsatz. Der Metalleinsatz rostet natürlich aber durchgerostet ist da noch lange nichts. 
Eignet sich mit nem 3Bein auch wunderbar als ebenerdige Grillstelle 
....schon zigmal getestet  

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## admh (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Dein Bekannter wohnt nicht zufällig in MH?
Unser Nachbar hat so etwas auch im Garten.

VG

Andreas


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo Annett,
wie wäre es mit einem "Waschmaschinenkorb"? Wenn Du selbst keine defekte Waschmaschine hast, dann veruch' es mal bei den Recycling-Höfen. Ich denke mal, Du wirst da fündig. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein Untergestell/Füße... .


----------



## Annett (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten und Vorschläge.

@Dirk
Der Feuerkorb sollte schon noch mobil, d.h. transportabel sein. Ich bin mir mit der Platzierung des Ganzen nämlich noch nicht sicher, zumal Hecke und Weide in Teich- und Sitzplatznähe die nächsten Jahre noch ordentlich zulegen werden... 

@Andreas
Lose Ziegel sind als erste Lösung schon mal keine schlechte Idee. Da liegen noch ein paar bei uns herum, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche... 
Mobil bliebe das Ganze auch, solange sie nur lose aufgeschichtet bleiben. 
Fehlt nur noch was für "drunter", denn die ersten Versuche würde ich gern auf dem Hofbelag=Splitt starten, weit weg von den Gebäuden und Pflanzen. 

@Mägi
Interessante Kreation. 

@Willi
Vielen Dank für das richtige Suchwort. Da die dünneren Zweige doch etwas "voluminös" sind, ist solch eine weite Schale vermutlich genau das Richtige. 

@Gunnar
Ein echt guter Hinweis für die Zukunft, denn die Holzterrasse wird kommen - irgendwann. Je cm, einen Euro ist eine interessante Feststellung. 



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Annett,
> wie wäre es mit einem "Waschmaschinenkorb"? Wenn Du selbst keine defekte Waschmaschine hast, dann veruch' es mal bei den Recycling-Höfen. Ich denke mal, Du wirst da fündig. Jetzt fehlen nur noch ein Untergestell/Füße... .


Woher weißt Du, .... ? 
Noch versuche ich sie zu retten, d.h. eine preiswerte Reparatur zu arrangieren, aber es sieht schlecht aus. 

Nur schaut so ein Waschmaschinenkorb nicht unbedingt nach dem aus, was ich mir so neben eine Sitzbank etc. stellen wollte.


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*



Annett schrieb:


> @Andreas
> Lose Ziegel sind als erste Lösung schon mal keine schlechte Idee. Da liegen noch ein paar bei uns herum, wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche...
> Mobil bliebe das Ganze auch, solange sie nur lose aufgeschichtet bleiben.
> Fehlt nur noch was für "drunter", denn die ersten Versuche würde ich gern auf dem Hofbelag=Splitt starten, weit weg von den Gebäuden und Pflanzen.



Hi Admine,

für drunter findet sich doch bestimmt ne alte Betonplatte oder zwei, drei Rasenkanten. Da baust Du dann Dein Ziegelmäuerchen rum.

PS: Die alte Waschmaschinentrommel kannste doch mit Ofenfarbe schwarz anmalen - dann sieht die halb so modern aus. Ich würde eine vom Frontlader bevorzugen....


----------



## karsten. (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo

die Variante ist akzeptabel und funktional ....

geht (auf einsamen Kundenwusch) auch mit Topladern 

 



die Baumarkt-Feuerschalen aus Stahlblech Klöpperböden bis 3mm passen in unsere schnelllebige Zeit .....

mehrmals ausgeglüht und nass geworden sind sie bald .......perdü

Feuerschalen aus geschmiedeten Kesselböden mit Wandstärken 5-8mm sind was für die Ewigkeit 

ebenso eignen sich große Scheibeneggen 
die sehen auch noch eleganter aus ( mit schön geschmiedeten Füssen )

für ein kleines Feuerchen sind Schalen schon ok. 

wer mehr will braucht Feuerkörbe , Feuertonne oder Feuerrohr ,

um in der Feuerschale die Verbrennung zu optimieren verwende ich Einsätze aus Gussrohr mit Füsschen , zuerst hat Mann den Kamineffekt später können daran die Scheite angelehnt werden . 

  

solche "Assi-Tonnen" machen richtig Betrieb   ohne Grund sitz ich nicht soweit weg 

   

Möglich sind auch Varianten mit Eisenrädern wie bei großen Smokern 


mfG


----------



## karsten. (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo

wie ich gerade aus gut informierten Kreisen erfahren habe 
ist dieses Teil im PLZ- Bereich 0450x
morgen früh im Angebot

gebaut in Manufaktur am Wirkungsort und im Geiste 
von Grophius ,van de Velde, Feiniger, Itten, Alberts und Klee 


    

eine *FS 7300*
besonders schwere Ausführung 
730*730*470
Zuluftführung
warm und kalt fahrbar 
Ofenlack
ausbaubar z.B. Grill , Smocker usw.
frei Hause Lieferung    



oder das gebrauchte Teil ø 600 mit oder ohne Aufhängung ........









mfG


----------



## Geisy (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo 

Ich bin mit dem Klöpperboden angefangen, dann kam der Schwenkgrill usw.
 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## laolamia (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

hab mal fuer eine "kesselschmiede" ne internstseite gebastelt... aus dankbarkeit durfte ich mir ein behaelterboden aussuchen


----------



## Joachim (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

@Karsten

 
... nun noch etwas Grillkohle, ein wenig Öl, Kräuter und Gewürze ... 

Ne, nee ...  Aber unsere Süße hat scheinbar andere Pläne mit der Feuerschale als wir.  

Noch mal von hier aus herzlichen Dank für die fahrbare Metall-Designer Feuerschale!  
Wir werden sie in Ehren nutzen und pflegen und bei der Erstbefeuerung ein Lobeslied auf den Erbauer anstimmen.


----------



## fischmolchlibelle (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

wie wars mit ner felge vom auto


----------



## blackbird (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hi Karsten. 



karsten. schrieb:


> ...gebaut in Manufaktur am Wirkungsort und im Geiste
> von Grophius ,van de Velde, Feiniger, Itten, Alberts und Klee...
> 
> besonders schwere Ausführung, 730*730*470, Zuluftführung, Ofenlack



Je häufiger ich hierauf aufmerksam gemacht werde, dank der Beobachten-Funktion, desto besser gefällt mir das Teilchen... 
Wirf mal nen Blick in Dein PN-Postfach, bitte.
Grüße, 
Tim


----------



## Stoer (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo Annett,

in Deiner Nähe gibt es in der 32. KW diese Veranstaltung:
http://lebensart-messe.de/LebensArt-Schkopau.html

Kenne ich persönlich, ist sehr schön.
Dort gab es bisher auch Aussteller mit Feuerkörben und wenn nicht, einen Ausflug ist es auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## Joachim (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

@Peter
... ich bin zwar nicht Annett - aber ich weis aus zuverlässiger Quelle  das die Suche gestern ein glückliches Ende fand - siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben. 

@Tim
Das Teil ist in Natura noch viel beeindruckender als es die Bilder rüber bringen können. In echt sieht man erst wie robust Karsten es gebaut hat. Da könnte man mit nem Traktor drüber wech fahren - da würd sich nix verziehen.  Ich sag mal - aus Blech isses nich. 
Mal schaun ob wir schon bald mal "anheizen" - immo ists mir zu warm dafür.


----------



## blackbird (1. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hi Joachim.


Joachim schrieb:


> @Tim
> Das Teil ist in Natura noch viel beeindruckender als es die Bilder rüber bringen können.



Na, das hört sich doch gut an... Ich find, es sieht auf den Bildern schon sehr gut aus! 

Zu warm ist's momentan doch nur tagsüber... Abends und nachts geht's doch teilweise bis auf knapp über zehn Grad runter... Grummel... 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Annett (18. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Brauchbare Feuerschale/Feuerkorb*

Hallo,

beim ersten Anfeuern hat sie eine verdammt gute Figur gemacht. 
 
Guter Zug, schöner hoher Rand, damit die Asche bleibt, wo sie hingehört... Top!!
Nochmal ein dickes, fettes *Dankeschöööön* an Dich, Karsten und liebe Grüße an Deine, Dir Angetraute!


----------

